# Topics > Smart home >  ARCHOS Smart Home, Archos, Igny, France

## Airicist

Developer - Archos

----------


## Airicist

Archos' awkward answer to home automation 

Published on Aug 15, 2014




> Clunky design defines the Archos $250 Smart Home Starter Pack.

----------


## Airicist

Archos Home Solutions 

Published on Feb 20, 2015

----------

